# Bartleby the Betta gets a spider...on his own.



## sphere830 (Mar 26, 2012)

So the video and description says it all. This little guy never ceases to entertain and interest me. I thought it would be fun to share it, so here it is.
http://youtu.be/KDaivF3vbmU


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha, he was circling it at first like a shark, lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

He's so cute swimming around with it, he looks so proud. I hate spiders so good job Bartleby!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

"look ma I got you dinner! Why you no eat it?" lol silly fish


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Rarw, I'm a dinosaur!

Cute!!


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

This is adorable! My Betta caught a mosquito once and it was the same way, sooooo funny!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing .. that was pretty cool to watch!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

that was so adorable


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That was so cute! I loved how he kept circling it.:lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He looked SO impressed with himself! That spider was gross, I'd die if one of my boys caught something like that, my bf would be the one taking it out so he wouldn't be impressed either. Great job Bartlby! Great video!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

great vid


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the video  Nice tank too!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Loved the video! And I love your dinosaur decorations!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great vid but ewwww spider-I wonder what they taste of?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Mmmm... I'll take me a leg!


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

How neat! I love your tank and the dinos. How many gallons is it? Looks big!


----------



## sphere830 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the kind remarks! The tank is a 10 gallon tank with plenty of fake plants, a moss ball and I just added two spiny nerite snails to round out the mini-ecosystem. This tank is almost a month along. This the total bio-load that I'm going with on this tank (hence the spoiled Betta fish). The filtration is a 3-stage HOB with a homemade baffle to disperse water flow. I have a 50-watt heater set to maintain 77-78 degree temperatures. I'm in graduate school and living by myself, at the moment, as my wife had to finish her degree else where. As mentioned before, I kept fish, lizards, snakes, etc. as a kid, but this little project has brought some needed entertainment and companionship to me this spring as an adult. Eventually, the only thing that I would like to do with this tank is replace the gravel and fake fauna for real plants and a conducive substrate. Otherwise I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love when they swim around with food in their mouths :3


----------



## sphere830 (Mar 26, 2012)

So, here is a question. Does anyone here have a sump filter on there fresh water tanks? I'm curious as to whether or not I could rig a 10 fresh water refuge but with a big enough middle compartment for a Betta home. I'm thinking more and more about finding a used 50 gallon tank and building a 10 gallon eco-filteration system for it. Probably no time very soon, but certainly beginning to think on the design of the project.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Geez... I wish the Magster annihilated all my arachnoid roommates. I have one in particular that is very clever and refuses to be squashed. Maybe I could lure it in... :twisted: Heaven knows that Magwitch is just aggressive enough to gobble it up. My little sister finds ants in her room on occasion and my guys like those well enough.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha that video was so cute! Although I hate spiders, seeing it gave me the creeps. But your guy looked so proud!


----------



## littlestwarrior (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww that is so adorable! Your video just made me fall in love with bettas all over again. >w<


----------



## sphere830 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Bartleby died this morning.*

Well, to all that recognized his film career, thank you. Bartleby died this morning. I feel responsible because he was temporarily sharing his condo with two ottos. I fed the ottos two algae wafers over the week and I fear the betta ate himself to death. The ottos were frankly expected to die as they have such a high mortality rate. Bartleby, however, was a tragic surprise. A sad day here at the house. I've cleaned out the tank which is back to only two nerite snails and a moss ball. If you have any theories on what killed my fish, I'm all ears. As far as future plans, the water parameters are perfect and awaiting a new resident.

Does anyone have a favorite breeder on this sight? I've been looking at this spot to purchase a new betta http://bettafishstore.com/. Sorry for the bad news. One thing about fish keeping is that it is a hobby of constant education.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bartleby! 
Don't blame yourself though. These things happen. It could have been bloat from eating too much, it could have been a parasite, it could have been age it could have been anything. 
Sorry for your loss


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

:shock:OMG your little guy is an amazing hunter! 

I also found this video, it kinda scares me:shock:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUgZIR3n1x0&feature=related


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am SO SORRY about your little guy


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Wouldn't eating a spider be bad?*

I know some spiders are venomous, so NEVER feed any spiders to my fish. 

Or am I mistaken?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Whoa..that was so cute..that was a toy for him, he really didnt seem interested in eating it, except for a leg..or two..That needs to be on America's funniest Video's cuz that can win some money..our Betta's are amazing and very intelligent fish, indeeed
I am soo sorry to hear bout your lil guy..as I was just ready to post how much I loved the video..omg..I am in shock..


----------



## Rotor (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish my betta could catch all the spiders in the house! That'd be lovely, go Bartleby!


----------

